# Waxing Moon Humidor Landed!



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, I am a happy man, to say the least! My 150 count Cygnus came in from Ed at Waxing Moon Humidors yesterday. This piece is more than I could have expected. The box screams quality, and handmade. Upon arrival, I took a few pics, and tossed in a bunch of Boveda 84's to get her seasoning started. I think I'll let this go three weeks on Ed's recommendation, due to the thick cedar.

I am going to post* more pics, and a full review* once this box settles in; but I wanted to share some of the excitement here.

The wood is Walnut and Aspen.

If you want something that is US made, hand crafted, beautiful, heirloom quality, and dead sexy --- call Ed up now!

Humidors by Waxing Moon Wood

From the shop:



At home:


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Waxing Moon Landed*

Wow - awesome looking box. Congrats on your new baby !


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Very nice! What's the ballpark price on something like that if you don't mind me asking? I was looking at getting another Daniel Marshall since I love the one I already have and I'm almost out of space!

Edit: ...and is that a Boveda pack holder/mount on the lid?


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

smknjoecool said:


> Very nice! What's the ballpark price on something like that if you don't mind me asking? I was looking at getting another Daniel Marshall since I love the one I already have and I'm almost out of space!
> 
> Edit: ...and is that a Boveda pack holder/mount on the lid?


$450 + $30 for the Boveda holder (holds four packs).

IMO, this is VERY reasonable for what you get. In 1999 I paid $225 for my Diamond Crown 50 count (works great still, and still in service). This humidor makes that look like a toy.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

That's not bad considering what you get and I bet the wife likes it too.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

smknjoecool said:


> That's not bad considering what you get and I bet the wife likes it too.


Yessir! The wife picked the wood scheme. The deal was if she picked the woods, it would live out in the open in the living room rather than secluded to a the man cave. You know what they say...happy wife...happy humidor...err...or something like that.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Do you have the option of a lock? Teenagers you know...:nono:


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

smknjoecool said:


> Do you have the option of a lock? Teenagers you know...:nono:


Lock was an option, but I decided against. It was a little more than I wanted, and the locks are easily picked according to Ed.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm sure they are. It's more about "keeping an honest man honest" if you know what I mean. You leave candy in a dish out in the open and people will feel free to take it. You leave it in a locked candy jar and they will likely pass.

Anyway, awesome box.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow that is awesome! I have had my eye on one for a while now but I just can't decide what I want. Because I am still thinking about a winedore


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

Unf. This is why I wanted that man to make my wineador drawers. But even so, that humidor is *gorgeous*


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice enjoy it and use it in the best of health!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I mean, its okay. mg:


----------



## Goble (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice looking box! I, however do think I am in the wrong business though. Big G's Custom Humidors does have a nice ring to it LOL!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!! This is reinforcing my decision to eventually get a 250 count Cygnus.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW... that thing is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

That thing is beautiful.


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

That thing is a piece of art. I'm going to show the pics to the wife when she gets home. She wasn't a fan of my coolidor in the home office; this should please her highness!


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Very nice looking humi. I just finished seasoning my new Daniel Marshall and love a nice looking humidor. Should see many years of service from that one!!


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

Dang, she shore is purdy.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very nice enjoy it and use it in the best of health!





Tobias Lutz said:


> Very nice! Congratulations.


Thanks a lot!



elricfate said:


> Unf. This is why I wanted that man to make my wineador drawers. But even so, that humidor is *gorgeous*


Thanks, Ed is a craftsman for sure. The pride he takes is obvious.



AuTechCoM said:


> Wow that is awesome! I have had my eye on one for a while now but I just can't decide what I want. Because I am still thinking about a winedore


Thanks! A wineadore is awesome too, but this traditional humidor sang to me. I think down the line, if my collection grows too fast, I'll be split between a cooladore, and a wineadore. For now I am happy with the few traditional humidors I have.



MDSPHOTO said:


> I mean, its okay.


:smoke:



Goble said:


> Very nice looking box! I, however do think I am in the wrong business though. Big G's Custom Humidors does have a nice ring to it LOL!


Give it a shot!



rtrimbath said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! This is reinforcing my decision to eventually get a 250 count Cygnus.


Great, glad I could help/enable! I am sure another Waxing Moon is going to be in my future too. There is something about a well crafted wood humidor that makes me all weak in the knees.



nishdog007 said:


> WOW... that thing is gorgeous!!!





Fid said:


> That thing is beautiful.


Thanks very much!



Bernardini said:


> That thing is a piece of art. I'm going to show the pics to the wife when she gets home. She wasn't a fan of my coolidor in the home office; this should please her highness!


That's one of the reasons I went with Ed. I wanted something that could be out in the house. My wife was able to pick the woods, and when it came, she was as excited as I was...well, almost.



kcviper said:


> Very nice looking humi. I just finished seasoning my new Daniel Marshall and love a nice looking humidor. Should see many years of service from that one!!


I'm sure I will, and you will too with the DM!



danmdevries said:


> Dang, she shore is purdy.


Indeed, and thank you very much.


----------



## SOHResident (Mar 5, 2014)

Congrats on the new humidor. It is gorgeous!!


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

That humi is downright beautiful. Both builder and owner should be extremely proud of that piece of art. Congratulations!!!1


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

That is really nice, I am in the market but a little high for me now. I saved the link and will share the info. Once again that is an awesome humi!


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

SOHResident said:


> Congrats on the new humidor. It is gorgeous!!


Thanks buddy! If you ever want one, he's fairly "local" to you.



JRM03 said:


> That humi is downright beautiful. Both builder and owner should be extremely proud of that piece of art. Congratulations!!!1


I know it's my new eye candy for sure. In talking to Ed during the process, he was very proud of this build. Makes the new owner feel great when the maker is that happy with the piece.



St.Pat68 said:


> That is really nice, I am in the market but a little high for me now. I saved the link and will share the info. Once again that is an awesome humi!


Thanks a lot. When I started into cigars a long time ago, a good humidor was a top shelf Diamond Crown Reed & Barton US made humidor. I saved up the pennies up, and finally bought the 50 count. I had no cigar storage for that time of savings, because every cheap option was CHEAP and over humidified the sticks. If I had the option of Boveda packs then, I would have bought a nice tupperdor, and saved the pennies for the nice humidor.

My point is, today you have the options to get a cheap setup, and save to do it right the first time. I'm not saying the wood humidor is for everyone, coolers, tupperware, and wineadors do the job too. However, if you want to do the wood route, *BUY ONCE - CRY ONCE!*


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Typical, another knock out from Waxing Moon. I have seen a number of Ed's beauties and from the word on the street, not only are these humidors a work of art, but treat your cigars with kid gloves. 

apollo, you have bragging rights now and for decades too come. Congratulations


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

Coasty said:


> Typical, another knock out from Waxing Moon. I have seen a number of Ed's beauties and from the word on the street, not only are these humidors a work of art, but treat your cigars with kid gloves.
> 
> apollo, you have bragging rights now and for decades too come. Congratulations


Thank you kindly sir. Really excited to get the cigars installed on May 1st. That'll be three weeks of seasoning, and the wood should be ready.

This piece should be a great conversation starter, as it'll be on display in the formal living room.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Just Wow. That is awesome.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## dessureault (Jan 21, 2014)

This is the best wood combo i've seen! it's beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Beautiful humidor. Can't go wrong with a Waxing Moon. Enjoy it buddy!


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

For those that are subscribed, here is a link to the review; as promised:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...iew-waxing-moon-boveda-bliss.html#post4001543


----------



## Flyinglow (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow absolutely gorgeous. I have spent many of hours looking at his humidors and am amazed by what he makes. Great skills there and it shows in the quality.


----------



## OkChamplin (Apr 21, 2014)

That thing is beautiful man. A work of art.


----------

